# Belgian Open 2008 - Results



## KJiptner (Feb 3, 2008)

Edouard Chambon won the Belgian Open 2008 with an average of 12.66 seconds. Erik Akkersdijk finished second (12.94) and Milán Baticz finished third (13.37).
World records: Erik Akkersdijk 4x4 57.15 (average), 5x5 1:28.66 (single) 1:36.02 (average), Megaminx 1:01.78 (single) 1:07.70 (average), Mátyás Kuti Magic 0.86 (single), Master Magic 1.72 (single).
European records: Edouard Chambon 3x3 12:31 (average), Rama Temmink 3x3 one-handed 20.72 (average).

Check out the full results guys... soooooo crazy!

Props to Tim and Dennis for their NRs!


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 3, 2008)

We were discussing this on the IRC. Poor Matyas.

And I need to get that BLD NR back (and hopefully get the 4x4x4 BLD NR); I have just about one chance.


----------



## KJiptner (Feb 3, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> And I need to get that BLD NR back



Are you Kai?


----------



## Pedro (Feb 3, 2008)

wow, some crazy results there :O

Matyas DNFed on the 3x3? wow...that's not something you see everyday


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 3, 2008)

KJiptner said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > And I need to get that BLD NR back
> ...



No. Are you? One of use needs to get it back before Kai does.


----------



## pjk (Feb 3, 2008)

Wow, Erik finally goes sub-13 on the 3x3, and finally gets that 4x4 WR.

Congrats.


----------



## slncuber21 (Feb 3, 2008)

yeah GREAT JOB ERIK!! lol  

i wish i could get atleast sub- 40 much less sub-15


----------



## KJiptner (Feb 3, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> KJiptner said:
> 
> 
> > Lucas Garron said:
> ...


Yes, I truely agree!


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 3, 2008)

Great results, I'm impressed =)


----------



## Dene (Feb 3, 2008)

Wow, that looks like a great competition to have been at, I am so jealous  . I must comment on fewest moves lol, 6/11 DNF? You had all that time and you didn't get a full solution down? tut tut, disappointing, save the last 10 minutes to make sure you write down a full solution, I would say is the best strategy.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 3, 2008)

Yes, but try to do it in competition, 10 minutes is nothing when you have to write down the turns, check and double check.

I did FMC in competiton once, had it all done but had not time to check, and when the solution was tested we found I wrote a L2 instead of F2 at one place = DNF, one of many possible ways to DNF.


----------



## alexc (Feb 3, 2008)

Wow, crazy!!!!!!!!!!! I was looking at the results and was like "Where's Matyas?" What happened, I thought he would win blind at least?!


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 3, 2008)

Mátyás had some "almosts".

5x5x5 single (just 0.02 away from WR)
9/10 multi-blind

Not a very good weekend for him

I wasn't there because I had no "dog-sitter"


----------



## pjk (Feb 3, 2008)

It doesn't look like he has been practicing much. DNF'ing twice in a comp for BLD, DNF'ed a magic, etc. His 2x2 times were pretty high considering he used to hold the WR avg. His 4x4 looks quite high too.

Overall though, awesome competition.


----------



## MistArts (Feb 3, 2008)

Kuti beat Magic record.... for fastest and slowest...

Tim tried to beat Kuti's mutli-BLD....(try again)


Must been fun there...


----------



## philkt731 (Feb 3, 2008)

i wonder why erik didnt do 2x2...


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 3, 2008)

MistArts said:


> Kuti beat Magic record.... for fastest and slowest...


No (_tied_, people, _tied_) and no.



philkt731 said:


> i wonder why erik didnt do 2x2...


Oh, he did. 7th.


----------



## Lofty (Feb 3, 2008)

Congats Rama! So close to the WR!
And Congrats to Erik too!
Interesting/strange results overall...


----------



## Dene (Feb 4, 2008)

Kenneth said:


> Yes, but try to do it in competition, 10 minutes is nothing when you have to write down the turns, check and double check.
> 
> I did FMC in competiton once, had it all done but had not time to check, and when the solution was tested we found I wrote a L2 instead of F2 at one place = DNF, one of many possible ways to DNF.



What I mean is, specifically reserve the last 10 minutes to write down any adjustments to your solve, and then check/double check. I'm sure these people could all get the scramble out quickly, and then check their solve in less than a minute. Even in less than 2 minutes would allow for 5 check overs...


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 4, 2008)

Dene said:


> Kenneth said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, but try to do it in competition, 10 minutes is nothing when you have to write down the turns, check and double check.
> ...



Have you ever tried FMC at a competition? With 15 minutes left, I once decided to to check my solution, just in case. I couldn't manage to scramble correctly even once by the end of those 15 minutes.
(At least, I'm pretty sure that's how it went. If not, I still had a lot of trouble and got a DNF.)


----------



## Karthik (Feb 4, 2008)

Why did Matyas not participate in 4x4 BLD and 5x5 BLD?


----------



## tim (Feb 4, 2008)

karthikputhraya said:


> Why did Matyas not participate in 4x4 BLD and 5x5 BLD?


He was too tired.



MistArts said:


> Tim tried to beat Kuti's mutli-BLD....(try again)


Nope, it's quite obvious, that i'm not accurate enough to try it again.

btw. Sorry, Kai, i couldn't resist. (I'll probably post the easy scramble tomorrow, i just have to get some sleep first. You don't get much sleep, if you share your room with such a blindfold freak like Dennis. We both tried several bld relays all night )


----------



## Dene (Feb 4, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> *Have you ever tried FMC at a competition?* With 15 minutes left, I once decided to to check my solution, just in case. I couldn't manage to scramble correctly even once by the end of those 15 minutes.
> (At least, I'm pretty sure that's how it went. If not, I still had a lot of trouble and got a DNF.)



I WISH! Go to a competition lol? It is my dream...

As for your misfortune, you need to be more careful  . You're allowed 3 cubes right? So just have one to the side that is in the scrambled position, and if worst comes to worst, you can use that one to double check.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 4, 2008)

Dene said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > *Have you ever tried FMC at a competition?* With 15 minutes left, I once decided to to check my solution, just in case. I couldn't manage to scramble correctly even once by the end of those 15 minutes.
> ...


That wastes a workable cube and wastes time. And you often need more than one to double-check, and things go very much not as planned, etc.

If you DNF your BLD's in comp, I'll tell _you_ to be more careful... 

Actually, what I do and see others doing is starting off by scrambling all 3 to have available. Sometimes none of them get scrambled correctly... but let's not get into the logistics and psychology of FMC at a competition...


----------



## KJiptner (Feb 4, 2008)

tim said:


> btw. Sorry, Kai, i couldn't resist. (I'll probably post the easy scramble tomorrow, i just have to get some sleep first. You don't get much sleep, if you share your room with such a blindfold freak like Dennis. We both tried several bld relays all night )



No problem, you kind of deserved it after I beat you by so little at German Nationals  You did a great job Tim! Do the Multi BLD WR next Time!


----------



## RobinBloehm (Feb 4, 2008)

Yeah, gratz Tim, wanted to be the first German to do the 4x4 BLD in a competition, at German Open, but you were incredibly fast this weekend, no chance to beat you then, we should anyway ask Ron to hold 4x4 BLD competition in Gütersloh, should be at least about 5 competitors


----------



## Erik (Feb 4, 2008)

At 3x3 I was very unlucky. At the first solve I started PLL after 6 seconds and popped.... And the last one of the avg in the final was a +2 which would give me 1st place and ER average, worst is that I'm very ill now... Oh, and I had 33 moves for FMC but I put down y instead of y' so DNF and the 59 on 4x4 was +2 too.
It was a great tournament though!


----------



## guusrs (Feb 4, 2008)

Great competition! 
Congrats Erik, Eduard & Rama and many others

FMC at competitions is very hard, I had 3 DNF's out of 5 competitions. I one replaced a 29 move solution by a 31 move solution because I counted wrong and I made an error in writing down that 31-move solution.......

Does anyone has the FMC-scramble for the Belgian Open?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 4, 2008)

RobinBloehm said:


> Yeah, gratz Tim, wanted to be the first German to do the 4x4 BLD in a competition, at German Open, but you were incredibly fast this weekend, no chance to beat you then


              
Stupid edges.


----------



## adragast (Feb 4, 2008)

Erik said:


> At 3x3 I was very unlucky. At the first solve I started PLL after 6 seconds and popped.... And the last one of the avg in the final was a +2 which would give me 1st place and ER average, worst is that I'm very ill now... Oh, and I had 33 moves for FMC but I put down y instead of y' so DNF and the 59 on 4x4 was +2 too.
> It was a great tournament though!



It was then neither your week end, nor Matyas one


----------



## gillesvdp (Feb 4, 2008)

In the 3x3 1st round - 3rd group, 2 scrambles had incredible crosses for Fridrich solvers.
I will post scrambles later on. (3x3 1st round 3rd group & Blindfolded).

I had lots of fun this week-end meeting everyone again.
I managed to do better than Lars in the 2nd round but messed up the final completely. :s :s

Though I managed to get on only one podium, I am very happy about this week-end competition.
My next one will be in Osaka.
I guess I won't have much more chances to win anything there.


----------



## Doudou (Feb 4, 2008)

Congrats Gilles, and thanks for this perfect competition !
Have fun in Korea !

PS : French Cubing forum : http://www.francocube.com/phpBB2/


----------



## Doudou (Feb 4, 2008)

Here are my pictures/videos : 
http://www.neufgiga.com/index.php?m=c9ae77e8&a=dc18f91e&share=LNK754947a6ee3ec2277

The pictures of the ceremony and
2 videos of my square1 solves

By the way, if anyone has videos of my cubes, it will be really great to post them... I am curious to know how fast my f2l in the final.


----------



## TobiasDaneels (Feb 4, 2008)

I had also a good tournement, being 2nd Belgian in the finals. Gilles was the very unlucky so...
I succeeded a blindsolve for the first time in comp ever, and I broke several personal records.

I after a while, I finnally have one Belgian record in 2x2x2 single.

Can't wait for Benelux open.


----------



## Rama (Feb 4, 2008)

19.34 = Normal solve
21.02 = little choke at pll
21.81 = +2
19.13 = normal solve
24.41 = Last U' turn got stuck and because of that I dropped the cube or else it would be sub 20
I'd rather had an normal 22 average then this result for OH!
I also found out the day after the event that I threw my cube so hard on the table that the screws got crooked.

Furthermore it was fun and Team Bins had a modest result.
Ps: Look Arnaud sub 2:30 with AVG!


----------



## mrCage (Feb 4, 2008)

Rama said:


> 19.34 = Normal solve
> 21.02 = little choke at pll
> 21.81 = +2
> 19.13 = normal solve
> ...


 
Hi 

What is Team Bins ?? And what is AVG?? (I assume it's not the AVG antivirus )

- Per


----------



## Rama (Feb 4, 2008)

mrCage said:


> Rama said:
> 
> 
> > 19.34 = Normal solve
> ...



''Team Bins'' is an response team to ''Team De Base Fils''.
Team Bins exists out of: Dan Harris, Joël van Noort and Rama Temmink. It's not certain if Tim ''Bins'' Habermaas is also in our team, he still has to decide. 

AVG: Arnaud van Galen method for the 5x5.


----------



## Doudou (Feb 4, 2008)

Erik said:


> At 3x3 I was very unlucky.



You forgot to say that you got a 11 sec with a PLL skip, and on the last solve, a 6-moves OLL (it's like an OLL skip !)
I had V perm twice, F and E in the final. I don't remember the other one. 
And a +2 is not a question of luck at all.
I don't think you were so unlucky.


Poor Rama 
I think you deserve to have the WR. You'll have it soon, for sure.


----------



## Inusagi (Feb 4, 2008)

How could he get sooo many DNF and DNS at ONE compitition. He will probably still be a hero, but that was crazy!


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 4, 2008)

FMC-Scramble: F2 R2 D B' D' U2 B' U2 L R U2 B' R D U F' L2 R2 B F2 U2 L2 R D' U' R' B F' L' U

And yes, doing FMC at a competition is much harder then doing it at home. The stress of 1 hour is huge


----------



## Dene (Feb 4, 2008)

I will try this out soon. As for stress, just take a deep breath and try to relax your mind. I'd say, take your time with the first scrambles, make sure the cube is scrambled properly. Take your time to make sure everything is accurate in the scramble, and you solution. A 35+ move solution is better than a DNF, right?


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 4, 2008)

But is a 90% chance of 35 moves better than a 25% chance on a sub 28 (WR)?


----------



## Dene (Feb 5, 2008)

Perhaps not, but is a 90% chance sub28 better than a 25% chance sub28? Of course it is. A little strategy, and a calm demeanour could go a very long way in FMC. I will try this algorithm now, although I don't expect to do any good.


----------



## tim (Feb 5, 2008)

RobinBloehm said:


> Yeah, gratz Tim, wanted to be the first German to do the 4x4 BLD in a competition, at German Open, but you were incredibly fast this weekend, no chance to beat you then, we should anyway ask Ron to hold 4x4 BLD competition in Gütersloh, should be at least about 5 competitors



Thanks. Actually the time was slow for that particular scramble. I just wanted to get a successful attempt. Unfortunately i hadn't enough time to try a second one :/.
And for the German Open: I think i won't come, if there's no 4x4/5x5 BLD event. So we have to talk to Ron or just organize it on our own .

btw. What are your times in 4x4 bld?


----------



## tim (Feb 5, 2008)

Rama said:


> ''Team Bins'' is an response team to ''Team De Base Fils''.
> Team Bins exists out of: Dan Harris, Joël van Noort and Rama Temmink. It's not certain if Tim ''Bins'' Habermaas is also in our team, he still has to decide.



I am part of the team, except if i'm blindfolded .


----------



## Dene (Feb 5, 2008)

Solution:
L F U' R2 F U' R
F L2 F U' F2
B' U' B F U' F2 L2 F L F' L' F
U' L2 U L U' L' U
D' B' d L D L' U' L F'
U2 F2 U F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 U F2 U2
51 I think, not very good. Found a good start after like 15 minutes, then had my mind stuck on trying to find one side, when I remembered that I could also go for the other side. Couldn't find a good solution either way, ran out of time and had to get something written down. I really need to work on my double x-cross. Any tips?


----------



## Stefan (Feb 5, 2008)

Dene said:


> 51


So you're qualified to give FMC advice because ... ?


----------



## mrCage (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi 

Anyone is qualified to give advice of the general kind : We are all humans with basically the same "psychologial limits". For those who are fairly new to fewest moves read what i sad about it here:
http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/fewestmoveschallenge/message/1598

I would really like to stress strictly UDFBRL notation and fixed orientation. It can really be a huge life saver. Leave a *lot* of time for verification. Make use of all 3 allowed cubes. Set up one as a reference with correct scramble. When time is running fast it is easy to set up the wrong scramble.

I would prefer an addition to the current FM rules - that we always be supplied with a real cube with correct scramble set up- at the very least a diagram on the solution sheet. Even with other colors it's easy to verify against this - because patterns would still be the same. 

And lastly - practice the competition format, not only some other format. My main drawback has always been spending excessive time for a good skeleton!!

Best of luck everyone 

- Per


----------



## Stefan (Feb 5, 2008)

mrCage said:


> I would prefer an addition to the current FM rules - that we always be supplied with a real cube with correct scramble set up- at the very least a diagram on the solution sheet.


I'm pretty sure that was done at RWC2007 and maybe also US2007 (my two FMC competitions so far). But you're right, it's not in the rules. WCA forum?


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 5, 2008)

Dene said:


> Perhaps not, but is a 90% chance sub28 better than a 25% chance sub28? Of course it is. A little strategy, and a calm demeanour could go a very long way in FMC. I will try this algorithm now, although I don't expect to do any good.


I don't understand what you mean here.

If I have an hour I can get a sub 40 at least 90% of the time with triple checking, but if I do that I will reduce my chances of getting a sub 28 a lot.

If I try to get a sub 28 in that one hour that means I take a lot of risk by spending extra time on getting a really good 2x2x3-block (7 moves or less with a good continuation). That might mean that I find a 15 move F2L that took 45 minutes so chances on a sub 28 are there, but chances on a DNF are also there. I would rather DNF 75% and break the WR the 4th time then get between 30 and 40 moves every time.

Finally if you want tips on getting a double X-Cross you can either:
* Stop trying to find double X-crosses and focus on 2x2x3+1 final cross-piece
* Analyze this almost regular Fridrich start (2008-05):
Scramble = R2 D2 R2 B' D L' R U' L B2 R2 B' D F R' B D F
x-cross + prepare pair: F2 D2 B D' L U2
double x-cross + prepare last pairs: D B D B2 L' B D'
insert last pairs: B D2 R' D R D' B'
I wanted to see how far I could get with a "regular" Fridrich solve. I added just a couple of moves (4th move D', 7th move D, 10-12 B2 L' B instead of B' L') that prepare the next pairs.


----------



## mrCage (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi 

Arnaud, try to practice insertions more - i mean practice make solution-skeleton that require insertion. This would increase the chance to beat the WR. With "pure" friedrich you'd be very lucky to beat 28 in competition. Even advanced versions. If you want to do an advanced speed method for FM, then you'd better do a more turn-efficient method as a base for your advanced version - that would typically be Petrus or Heise. This is just some friendly advice, i know you do great already on advanced CFOP 

Greetz!!

- Per


----------



## mrCage (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi 

I had a go at the Belgian Open scramble. This is what i have within the hour:

U2 B' L2 U B2 L F D' L2 U2 B' D B2 D2 U B' D B D' R D R' U' B' L' F L' F' L2 B 

U2 B' L2 U B2 L F D' L2 U2 does a 2x2x3 block.
B' D B2 towards "f2l"
D2 U B' D B more f2l
D' R D R' U' completes f2l
B' L' F L' F' L2 B easy LL

30 is pretty good - done in relaxation at home, no stress 

- Per


----------



## guusrs (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Per,

My try was 32 moves, but I already found that solution within 10 minutes, found nothing better after that. We may conclude this scramble was a little bit hard?

Gus


----------



## Dene (Feb 5, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > 51
> ...



I may not be good at finding a short solution (yet!) but when it comes to strategy on how to approach the competition, and putting a structure to your hour, can be generalised, not just to FMC in a Rubik's cube competition, but to all sorts of activities and competitions in real life. Thus by experience I have every right to state my opinions on the matter.

At Mr. van Galen, what I mean is this: Tackling the hour strategically with a focussed mindset could help a lot in allowing you to find a better solution. If you go into the competition all stressed out and nervous, and fumble a lot and can't get the scramble out properly, then stuff up what you're writing down etc etc you are reducing your chances of getting a good solution out in the hour. If you go in with a plan and stay focussed you should definitely increase your chance of gaining that good solution in the time, and allow yourself plenty of time to double check.
Also, my main problem with my solution, as you would see if you went through it, is that after I have my 2x2x3 block (in 12 moves, I was very happy with that   ), I have no idea where to go next...


----------



## Jack (Feb 5, 2008)

What happened on Erik's third 2x2 solve?


----------



## Erik (Feb 5, 2008)

(the 2x2 solve: messed up and wanted to be as close to sub-1 as I could  )

my DNF solution of 33 moves (after 20 minutes then I quit):

-later, g2go for sleep now (still ill )-


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 5, 2008)

Well Dene, I don't know how to say this subtle, but I do go into the FMC's in a competition with a plan. The plan is to break the WR. For that plan my tactic needs to be: Get a really good start, a good continuation and a really good ending. That means I have to spend a lot of time on the really good start.

I think it would always be possible to break the WR if you have a couple of hours, but within 60 minutes it is hard!


----------



## Dene (Feb 5, 2008)

Of course. But you still misinterpret me. I don't mean a plan to solve the cube, I mean a plan for the hour. "I will spend this amount of time finding a start, this amount of time finding a good finish, and this amount of time on insertions, then this amount of time double checking". etc.


----------



## mrCage (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi 

It's very difficult to have a plan timewise actually. The best strategy IMHO is to have a fixed orientation, avoid notation that reorients the cube core. Write down what you do while you do it - do not rely on reproducing a solve :-( And finally leave time for verification 

- Per


----------



## tim (Feb 7, 2008)

Some pictures from the Belgian Open:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157603856327924/


----------



## Erik (Feb 7, 2008)

My (almost) winning solution 33 moves: F2 R2 D B' D' U2 B' U2 L R U2 B' R D U F' L2 R2 B F2 U2 L2 R D' U' R' B F' L' U

First checked the inverse but it was crap too.
U' (about the only move that matched stuff) [D'] F2 R2 F U' F2 to make a 2x2x2 block
I put the D' in later, just a random insertion move since this gave me a better position to continue from, learned from Arnaud 
Then z2 y' (note: at my official notation I forgot the ' here).
F' R2 U' F R2 [L] F R [L'U2] F [U2] R, I was very proud I found this , I inserted the [] stuff later on. It was funny I got this for the LL, a T permutation with 2 flipped edges. Thanks to an alg I learned for pochmann's first BLD system for this nasty case I knew this 
U2 R' F R F2 U F R U R' F' U' F. In total:
U' D' F2 R2 F U' F2 -z2 y'- F' R2 U' F R2 L F R L' U2 F U2 R U2 R' F R F2 U F R U R' F' U' F= 33 moves.
Hope you find this interesting since it took some thinking to find it again...


----------



## mrCage (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi 

*Do solely UDFBRL* ... it's the best recipe for avoiding the dreaded DNF 
Is it so hard to realise this ?? So yes, using only UDFBRL can also be practised as part of the normal FMC practice !!

- Per


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 7, 2008)

I mostly only practice fewest moves by doing Arnaud's online competition and Ryan Heise's linear fewest moves competition - I don't do any other practice, really. And it took me only about 3 weeks to get comfortable with exclusively using UDFBRL once I got determined to do it. So everyone should work on it - it's really easy to do after just a few attempts practicing it.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 7, 2008)

Yes, using fixed centres it is just a look at the centre and then you know wich face/side you are turning.

Anoter tip is to do the turns OH and write using the other hand while doing longer operations, like LL algs and stuff. I use it frequently and I saw Anssi doing his whole FMC like that a SCD.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 7, 2008)

Yes, I use the one-handed method when I'm doing algorithms I'm comfortable with, which makes me glad I decided to do OH left-handed. But unfortunately I'm still pretty terrible at OH solving. I suspect if I got better at OH, my fewest moves solutions would improve substantially.


----------



## gogozerg (Feb 7, 2008)

After 25 minutes, I had a rather good solution. 32 moves.
I did it thrice, because I wanted to make sure I would remember it, then explored other ways.
When I decided to write it down, I could not remember the sequence (Budapest syndrome). I thought it was starting with BR2DFL'U'L'RDBL2B2L2R2F'R2LDR2L'U, that leaves 6 edges to solve after 21 moves.
But this sequence doesn't put edges in an easy configuration.
A double-layer move instead of single somewhere?.. I don't know what happened. It can't be a matter of scramble.


----------



## alexc (Feb 8, 2008)

Are there any vids??!!! I hate it when there's a really good comp and no vids...


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 9, 2008)

gogozerg said:


> After 25 minutes, I had a rather good solution. 32 moves.
> I did it thrice, because I wanted to make sure I would remember it, then explored other ways.
> When I decided to write it down, I could not remember the sequence (Budapest syndrome). I thought it was starting with BR2DFL'U'L'RDBL2B2L2R2F'R2LDR2L'U, that leaves 6 edges to solve after 21 moves.
> But this sequence doesn't put edges in an easy configuration.
> A double-layer move instead of single somewhere?.. I don't know what happened. It can't be a matter of scramble.



Gilles, maybe you should practice the write and turn OH style a little, then you can put down your moves at the first try. Then you newer have to worry about forgetting the solution again


----------

